# Alaskan smelt



## bilder (Feb 12, 2011)

Up here they are called Hooligan or Candlefish.  Similar to the ones you get in the lower 48 but with a higher oil content.

My smoking recipe is very difficult.  Extremely difficult.  So pay close attention.

6 cups water

2 cups Yoshida's Original Sauce

That is it.

Pretty hard isn't it?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Give the hooligan a 24 hour brine, then place on racks to air dry in a cool place for an hour or two to let the pellicle form.







Made these up at the same time I did some salmon.  After the air dry phase they go into the smoker on the following schedule:

120 for 2-4 hours

140 for 2-4 hours

170 for 2 hours.







After a good smoke they will be nice and tasty.  My kids pick them apart, but I eat the little buggers bones, fins, and all.

Store in the fridge or freeze.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL can you repeat your recipe please!!! I think i missed something.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2011)

They sure look good!


----------

